# We are in need of foster homes throughout all 50 states



## Connie P (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello to all! Chances Mini Horse Rescue is in current need of foster homes throughout all 50 states. Without foster homes we are unable to take horses in that need us because we have nowhere for them to go. If we all pull together and sign up to foster we can all make a difference in the lives of horses in need. Being a foster home myself, I can tell you that it is very satisfying and gratifying. Becoming a foster is not difficult. All you need to do is visit our website and fill out a foster application, send along 3 letters of reference (ie. vet, farrier, friend) and photos of your farm. CMHR asks that our fosters take care of usual and customary care (feed, wormer, farrier), and we take care of all vet bills, dental and necessary supplements if needed, but we will take care of the usual care if you cannot afford to do so. I hope every big farm., small farm, breeder etc.... will consider opening up their farm to foster these little horses in need. 

We also have several wonderful little horses and also some ponies that are looking for their forever homes. They are all listed on our website under "current rescues". We currently have 3 very generous benefactors that will contribute 100.00 each towards the shipping cost of any horse that is adopted, so that would be a total of 300.00 off your shipping fee!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2012)

Connie,

You need to put a link to the Rescue site somewhere on this topic or the Forum. Or maybe it's just me and I can't find it??


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2012)

Um, what are the extra 2 states? I thought there were only 50 states. Which territories are included?


----------



## Connie P (Feb 29, 2012)

Have no idea why I thought there was 52 states. Guess I'm asleep at the wheel...............In any event we need foster homes in all 50 states!  and if I can think of 2 more states we can add those too!









What can I say? I am human - At least I can laugh at myself along with everyone else!


----------



## Connie P (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## Connie P (Feb 29, 2012)

Well here ya go - Maybe we can add these to get to 52 LOL

*52* *states* in *usa*

Source: http://wiki.ask.com/List_of_U.S._states_and_territories_by_popula...

Puerto Rico and Washington D.C. are both property of the United *States*. Even then, these areas are not yet considered *states*. People often include them when referring to the *52* *states* in *USA*.


----------



## chandab (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I was curious if we needed help in P.R. and D.C. but never thought of them as states, so just checking.


----------

